# expensive feeders



## kreas (Sep 13, 2003)

hi guys iam from greece and i think feeders here are quite expensive .just a a small goldfish costs me abot 3 euros(about 4 dollars).how much u spend for feeders?can i order feeders on-line?thanx


----------



## oscar man (Aug 25, 2003)

i pay 1.00 dollar us for a dozen feeders. its the same for goldfish, guppys, and tuffies.


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

I pay the same 1.00 for about a dozen 4 dollars 4 one sounds insane i dunno if ud b able 2 order sum but mayb sum1 else has info 4 u.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

I only pay 1.00 for about 15 feeders


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i pay about $0.75 for a feeder as they are just goldfish.
it illegal to use feeders and you have to find somewhere willing to sell them as feeders in the uk.
i only give them around 10 a month.
4e is really exepensive i would give it a miss.
dixon


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

feeders aroud here are 18 cents apiece


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

4.00







F-THAT I pay $1 for 20 sm or 15med or 10large


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

$4 is rather expensive.

i too only pay $1 for a dozen. if i were u i would not pay that kind of money for just a feeder. rather u could spend the money on shrimp. shrimp is good for your piranha and it will bring out their color


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

28cents=tax a gold ai'm going to some different stores around to find some cheap guppys to breed


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

here is a link to ordering online, but i didnt look into it too much so i dont know if they deliver* to Greece.

Feeder Fish Online


----------



## hgsmitty (Oct 10, 2003)

I'm paying .12 for small gold fish and .29 for larg gold fish, but I go fishing alot so feed perch and crappie







i catch as well.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

you might as well try getting some bettas or something else since they should cost you about 4$ or become a goldfish breeder and make a grip of money.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

What do fish keepers feed to stickly carniverous fish in Greece? Im sure if feeders were $4 here, there wouldnt be too many P owners.









~Dj


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

its the same over here (Ireland) the cheapest I can find goldfish for is €2 each, guppies go for around the same...bloody expensive country.

Theres 2 ways i'm going about trying to get my hands on cheap feeders,

#1

I got out the phone book and looked for a wholesaler, most likely you'll have the same trouble as myself as in they wont sell to individuals only pet shops, what I did was compose a nice letter telling them how I was setting up aquariums in community centres and was on a tight budget needed large amounts of goldfish, guppies, mollies and the like and could they help me&#8230;they are sending me on their price list









#2
My Mother had a pond put in her garden (about 200 gallons) so being the nice son I stocked it with about 20 gold fish, that was about 6 months ago and they are monsters now, should be spawning soon enough and that means free feeders for me!...hopefully


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Here in Holland, they don't breed feeders, so if I want to feed my piranha's live fish, it's pretty expensive. Reason enough for me to only buy feeders once or twice per month.

Besides that, I only use feeders occasionally, because they aren't very nutricious. There's plenty of non-live alternatives avaliable that offers a much more diverse and nutricious diet. Also, feeding feeders gets a old quickly: the first few times I was in awe, later I couldn't care less about it, so I saw no reason to buy feeders anymore, besides an occasional treat, to provide some excersize for my piranha's...


----------



## sundrop (Oct 9, 2003)

You are going to have to find another source of food for them with fish at that price,buy a fish at the market and cut it up or try beef heart,Jumbo nightcrawlers,minnows,shrimp.etc,etc.....I use to go through 50 jumbo goldfish a week plus alot of beefheart when I had my 4-10"to 11" red bellies in my 125Gallon about 10 years ago,the feeders fish cost me 7 cents apiece at that time..Now I have juvenile P's and I feed them earthworms and fishflakes and shrimp............good luck,you will have to find someone who imports them and get on his goodside maybe he can them getfeeders at a fair price........


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

damn. very costly. i can't imagine how much are p's in your country. but u can have alternatives, try feeding them pellets, or some prepared frozen stuff from your LFS. Pick those than can afford your budget.

By the way, i buy my gold fish feeders for 2.50 pesos each.


----------

